# camoing a shotgun?



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I need some tips on camoing a shotgun. The wife & I are headed to Canada this fall for a hunting trip. The guid would like us to have camo guns. My wife's gun is just a black Rem. 11-87. I have heard of having a gun dipped... but am guessing the cost is high? I know that there is a bunch of different tapes out there. Has any one tried either of these methods? Do's & don'ts?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

You can buy the dip kits online and I think they are about $100 but that might be enough for two guns if not you can just buy the material because you will still have the solutions. I am considering it just because the marsh is doing a number on my 870 and it is getting harder and harder to maintain even cleaning it after every outing. Just google the dip kits


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. It makes me wonder how we ever killed a bird back in the old days. One shotgun with a glossy finish shooting full chokes over hand painted decoys and no camo. 

If you really want to do it just use some camo tape that you can remove when you get home. If you dip it then you are stuck with it.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Mossy oak makes a kit that's really easy to apply if you take your time and it looks good when done. They call then gun skins. I did mine took about an hour and if you don't like it you can take it easy. They run 29 bucks at sportsman's.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I would probably laugh in the guides face if he asked me to camo a gun.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

$5 roll of the stretchy tape stuff at walmart or all sporting goods stores. Comes off pretty easy.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That is really strange that the guide is insisting on camo guns. Did they give a reason for that, or let you know what kind of setups you'll be hunting out of? I would leave it alone, but take a roll of that stretchy tape stuff that adheres to itself just in case they get snarky about it. It goes on and comes off easy enough. 

You could get her gun done up in pink camo and see how well they like that.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

with all due respect, i'd tell the guide that I was paying him to guide me hunting, and not give me his opinion about my gun. that said camo dip is great, I have 2 benelli's one a little older and i'm thinking of rattle canning it, just for a rust preventer. my dad rattle canned his old 223 for coyote hunting and it looks bad to the bone! but that method is kinda *******, well lucky for us


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's mine I did with the gun skin. It was easy to do and comes off without any residue.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bass2muskie said:


> Here's mine I did with the gun skin. It was easy to do and comes off without any residue.


 Those look really good. Can you get it in snow camo?


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Those look really good. Can you get it in snow camo?


Yes they have a lot of different patterns you can choose from. I was going to do snow pattern on my rifle.
http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/shotgun-mossy-oak-camo-gun-kit.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bass2muskie said:


> Yes they have a lot of different patterns you can choose from. I was going to do snow pattern on my rifle.
> http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/shotgun-mossy-oak-camo-gun-kit.html


 thanks


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Wind In His Hair said:


> That is really strange that the guide is insisting on camo guns. Did they give a reason for that, or let you know what kind of setups you'll be hunting out of? I would leave it alone, but take a roll of that stretchy tape stuff that adheres to itself just in case they get snarky about it. It goes on and comes off easy enough.
> 
> You could get her gun done up in pink camo and see how well they like that.


When I chatted with the guide he said his experience the birds will some times flair off the shine of non camo guns. I had a buddy hunt with the out fitter last year & he went with out a camo gun. The guide had him cover it with a piece of camo cloth until time to shoot. So I want to avoid that step if we can.We will be hunting on back boards in whites for the snows & darks for the dark geese. He actually has cover up coats he has made that look like a goose. I trust he knows his stuff & notices small details that make a difference Snows are his thing they have gotten under his skin. He puts a ton of time in a plane photoing live geese in the fields & mimicking that in his spreads. My buddies group last year between geese, ducks, cranes & upland birds put close to 1000 birds on the ground. Would it have been less if they did not have camo guns? I kinda think not but I don't guide for a living either.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

bass2muskie said:


> Here's mine I did with the gun skin. It was easy to do and comes off without any residue.


They do look real good!!! You said easy to put on. Give me a brief explanation on the installation process.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

BigMac said:


> They do look real good!!! You said easy to put on. Give me a brief explanation on the installation process.


It's just precut vinyl pieces. You take each piece lay it over where it's supposed to go and heat it up either with a hair dryer or a heat and mold it around all the curves of the gun. There's a video on the site I posted on how to apply. It's not bad and very forgiving to put on.


----------

